# Removing Router Burns In Maple



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello to all,

Does anyone have any tips for removing router burn marks from maple with out going over It again with the router, sanding or scraping? If i do any of those, It will cause deformation because it a very detailed shape. Will bleaching the wood work? I have since learned how to prevent this from happening again. Thanks for any advice.

Regards,
Mack.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have a great solution for you, since I use a scraper. If I had to accomplish it, I'd likely use the bit in scrap to make a template and then use a Dremel to shape the edge of an old scraper to fit. 

There's likely an easier approach.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

A sharp bit would've helped prevent burning also, the same goes with the speed in which you moved either the material or router. 

There are detailed sanders on the market, your best choice is, sand it.


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Big Jim and ken for your hep.

Mack.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I will 2nd Jm's post but add a note, you can use the bit for the scraper just rap a rag around the bit and go to work on the burn mark..you will get it out if it's not to deep. 

======



BigJimAK said:


> I don't have a great solution for you, since I use a scraper. If I had to accomplish it, I'd likely use the bit in scrap to make a template and then use a Dremel to shape the edge of an old scraper to fit.
> 
> There's likely an easier approach.


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I will 2nd Jm's post but add a note, you can use the bit for the scraper just rap a rag around the bit and go to work on the burn mark..you will get it out if it's not to deep.
> 
> ======


Hi Bob3,
Thanks for your response. Are you saying to take the bit out of the router wrap a piece of cloth around it and use It as a scraper? Thanks again.

Mack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mack

Right on, it's the right profile 

=======



mack. said:


> Hi Bob3,
> Thanks for your response. Are you saying to take the bit out of the router wrap a piece of cloth around it and use It as a scraper? Thanks again.
> 
> Mack


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks BobJ, and everyone else.

Mack


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mark... I'm sure this was obvious from the get-go to everyone but me but I read it and asked myself "how will it cut with a rag around it" but then realized Bob was talking about the *other* side of the bit.


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Mark... I'm sure this was obvious from the get-go to everyone but me but I read it and asked myself "how will it cut with a rag around it" but then realized Bob was talking about the *other* side of the bit.



I wasn't sure myself, thats why I asked for clarification to make sure. It seems like a good idea that may work.

Mack


----------



## TrBlu (Feb 12, 2010)

BigJimAK said:


> Mark... I'm sure this was obvious from the get-go to everyone but me but I read it and asked myself "how will it cut with a rag around it" but then realized Bob was talking about the *other* side of the bit.


I wrap cut resistant tape or a rag around my fingers to protect them from the other cutters on the bit.


----------



## mack. (Jan 31, 2010)

TrBlu said:


> I wrap cut resistant tape or a rag around my fingers to protect them from the other cutters on the bit.


Thats a good saftey tip, thanks.

Mack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Gloves 

=====


----------

